# Trailer - recommendations for son that's too tall!



## Loazup (25 Mar 2014)

Hello! I was wondering if you could help me? I currently have the trailer shown here:







I've not had it that long and already my four year old son is too tall to sit in it.  I purchased it second-hand, without any instructions, but I've seen loads of them on eBay and they don't appear to have a brand name. I was looking to get another trailer that would be tall enough for him to sit in. Someone, elsewhere on the web mentioned that their child was in a trailer until they were six! So I'm thinking it must be possible? I need a trailer for two because my two year old daughter also sits in it with her brother. My son's height when sitting down from bottom to top of head is *56cm* (hopefully I can edit this latter and fill this bit in - just wanted to get some ideas asap - I keep forgetting to measure him )

Kind regards


----------



## Loazup (26 Mar 2014)

Anyone???  

It seems I can't edit my original post to fill in the *??? *Anyway his height when sitting down from *bottom to the top of the head is 56cm.*


----------



## young Ed (26 Mar 2014)

remove the cover if you can trust him to keep all parts of body in trailer?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Puddles (10 Apr 2014)

Loazup said:


> Hello! I was wondering if you could help me? I currently have the trailer shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Get rid of the trailer and get a Wee Hoo with an all weather canopy if you want the cover, as that adjust height wise too...


----------



## Pico Triano (13 Apr 2014)

Taking the cover off sounds like the best plan. I'm not sure if you get more head room out of other models. We used the trailer with ours until they were older than four. Our kids generally learned to ride with the family when they were five. Rarely sat in the trailer after that.


----------

